# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Project PAI, decentralized platform for intelligent avatars made from our online personalities, USA

## Airicist

projectpai.com

coinmarketcap.com/currencies/project-pai

youtube.com/ProjectPAI

facebook.com/projectpai

twitter.com/ProjectPai

linkedin.com/company/projectpai

medium.com/project-pai

github.com/projectpai

President and CMO - Chuck Ng

ObEN, Inc.

----------

